

Publish job postings on your facebook profile - guybrush0
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=6973913202

======
guybrush0
My very-early stage startup just launched this facebook app.

I hope this community has use for a mechanism that helps you bypass expensive
recruitment agents and job boards.

Lee.

~~~
tlrobinson
You should typically put something like "Review my app" in the title... I
almost flagged this as spam.

